# Roof Dump Trailer



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

So, thinking about investing in a used dump body truck. My company only does about 18-20 roofs a year but in RI the dumpster costs are $450-500 for a 30yd with 4tons and usually I'm under the weight. The dumping costs are somewhere around $65/ton. My question is with average savings of $200-250 a job, does it seem like a worthwhile investment? Do the guys who have the dump trucks think you get your money out of them? Do you dump it yourself or pay a trusted employee to do it? As for affording it, I don't know too much about them but would like to buy gently used if there is a thing. Would be looking to finance no more than $20k, but if these trucks take a huge beating, I might look to buy new with extended warranty. Any thoughts?


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

If your not going to be running the dump truck everyday, I would look into getting a dump trailer. There will be far less operating costs, less damage to people's yards, don't need a CDL and you can use it for numerous other tasks. Such hauling equipment or materials.

Dump trucks require a lot of maintenance, tires are expensive, oil changes are expensive and unless it is very lightly used, which I'm not sure there is such a thing, there more than likely be ongoing mechanical repairs and parts are expensive. You'll have to have a qualified operator/driver and the right insurance. Not needed for trailer. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

QCCI said:


> If your not going to be running the dump truck everyday, I would look into getting a dump trailer. There will be far less operating costs, less damage to people's yards, don't need a CDL


No cdl if gross trailer weight is under 10k pounds. My dump trailer is 14k gross and weighs 4500 pounds empty.

Cole


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

That's what I said


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I was talking about for a dump truck


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That is not what you typed.

But by your logic you can replace a 30 yard dumpster with a 6x10 dump trailer.

http://maxumtrailers.com/dodt.php

Cole


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

That's exactly what I typed


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody truly weighing the options have a tough decision. 

As mentioned above additional repairs for the dump truck are trumped by the same repairs to the truck pulling the trailer. 

Our dump is always a mess, even the transfer station gets wet, muddy and messy... dump trucks can be operated from within the truck so no tracking dump mud into the cab. Can't say that for the trailers.


Trailers require a different skill set to operate in tight driveways that many people do not have sad but true.

Trailer size is another gigantic factor. For us a 6x10 deck over is the ideal roofers trailer and here is why. 

Picking up shingles by the pallet the forklift can center the load over the axles on a 10' whereas a 14' getting the balance is difficult. 

The deck over raises the body in entry and exiting driveways as well as getting over shrubbery or stairs. 


The last few years we've use trailers for the sole reason we can operate more than one job at a time with only one pulling truck but miss the dump truck a lot. 

Working one job at a time the convenience of a dump truck is the ideal vehicle IMO.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

My dad bought our 5x8 6000lb dump trailer in 1991. A good quality dump trailer can have a very long lifespan with minimal repairs. Its on its second pump/motor, second set of wheel bearings, and and has had minimal body repairs. 6,000lb is a little small for roofing though, If I were to buy another I would want a 10,000lb one.The 5x8 is nice though that it fits in some tight spots that a larger one wouldn't.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Dump trailer. Less expenses than a truck. 

;


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Right now I'm leaning towards the truck over trailer for one reason...parking. My street is very narrow and with the neighbors parking across from my driveway entrance it can be tough to back my F-350 in/out having to clear my wife's car before I can cut the wheel. I think a trailer would make that impossible with or without cooperating neighbors. The driveway is 2 cars wide, 1 deep so both trucks would go there and her car on the street. I'm not in a position or have a need to get an office or warehouse or storage area.

Appreciate the info though. So in your experiences a dump body truck will need significant repairs? Like $500/yr above regular maintenance or $5000/yr above? Standard parts wear out on a regular basis?


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Depends what kind of condition it is in. If you're in an area where it snows a lot, I would stay away from trucks that municipalities had on the road spreading salt and plowing snow for several years. But everything on them is way more expensive to work on


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

My 2 cents - I had a used dump truck, I don't finance, it didn't work for me. Yes you can save a little per job but you have to take the time to drive back and forth from the land fill or pay an employee to do so. You also have to plug nail holes in your tires, always when you are in a hurry. Then you have the maintenance of a used dump truck. Your going to keep it in your driveway? Everyone is different but I just use a dumpster service.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm with All City

I had a small dump truck. It seemed every trip to the dump left me with tire repairs. I gave up, went back to dumpsters. 

Check with local zoning and covenants to insure you can actually park that truck in your driveway.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like using a dumpster service would be the way to go for you. The savings vs the cost of a trailer or truck don't sound worth it. Especially if you encounter a major repair. Then there's the driveway problem. Why not let someone else worry about all that hassle.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

A dumpster? The comparison was dump truck or dump trailer.

Here is a couple reasons not to use a dumpster.

1. A dumpster here costs $350 or so. For the roofer that does 18-20 roofs a year that equates to cost of a pretty nice trailer paid for within the first year.

2. Dumpsters don't get materials on site like a truck or trailer would. 

3. Now load 30-40 square into the container and break a concrete drive or damage a black top driveway. Buying one driveway equates to the cost of one dump trailer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> A dumpster? The comparison was dump truck or dump trailer.
> 
> Here is a couple reasons not to use a dumpster.
> 
> ...


1 you left out maintenance insurance and storage

2. You don't get materials delivered?


3. My dump trailer has broke two drive ways and one side walk.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> A dumpster? The comparison was dump truck or dump trailer.
> 
> Here is a couple reasons not to use a dumpster.
> 
> ...


I would go with Dump trailers over a dump truck. We have dump trailers but I still use dumpsters more often than not.
1. True
2. We have materials delivered
3. We did damage 1 driveway in 18 years, luckily they agreed to let us patch of the black top. When we use roll off dumpsters we make sure to put 2x lumber under it.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

To clarify,
My original comparison was the benefits of a dump truck over continuing to use a container service. I hadn't thought of a trailer until you guys brought it up. The storage of the truck or trailer is a stupid issue, but an issue none the less. I couldn't store the trailer at my house, the truck would be tight but doable.

I'm very organized and schedule most roofs many days ahead so I get priority on the boom and time of day to have the beginning of the roof stripped. Usually 2nd drop between 8-9am. Wouldn't have a need to ever haul shingles to the site. 

As for the broken driveways and curbs with a truck or a trailer, I get you would now own the HO's repair bill, but if the roof contract is with me and the haul company damages the driverway on the way out fully loaded, I would assume that falls to me as well. I doubt they would accept responsibilty and the HO could care less. They hired you, you brought in a can, their driveway is damaged, end of story.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I didn't read all the posts but last April I bought a real nice 7x14 7ton dump trailer. Although I got good use out of it, it was very time consuming. I sold it in September.

Don't get it if you're specifically only going to use it for 18-20 roofs a year. With what you said you're willing to spend, it will take 5 years for it to pay for itself.

I found a new good dumpster company and since I use them a lot, I get cheaper prices. It does cost me about $125 more per job (average) than the dump trailer but for the time, energy and vehicle wear & tear it saves, it's really worth using them instead.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

There's a contractors roofing supply company here that if you request they will bring out a dump trailer that will hold about 50 square for a flat rate of $225.00


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know how you guys can be in construction of any form and not own a trailer. We have dump trucks and trailers.....and I can tell you we never use dump trucks to dump, it is to haul materials or pull trailers. 

Trailers pay for themselves in a year on 20 roofs. $75 dump fee compared to $400 and it takes an hour of time to dump. You buy your tires at Discount and then you don't have to plug them, they get replaced free of charge for life of trailer(we do same thing with trucks).

We pick up 3 to 4 jobs every morning while crews are tearing off, we then drop loaded material trailer and take the tear off trailer to dump, then take empty trailer and load tomorrows job. 

We have drop side trailers which make picking up materials easy. We can set 4 skids in trailer, since it has drop sides....you can't do that sliding them in with extensions. Some of our trailers are bumper pull and some are goose neck. The goose necks are nicer but then you are limited to what trucks can move it.....since not all trucks have goose neck set up.

We try to stay away from anything that inconviences our customers, and that includes stacking materials in their driveway for days before we show up. We are a 1 day show most times, we come in, do the job, clean up and leave that same day. No dumpsters, no skids, no chit in the yard or drive overnight. 

So many of the places we work anymore don't have enough driveway for a dumpster. They build new houses with 40 foot long driveways and 16 feet wide, drop a dumpster and you are out of room and then can't move it without the dumpster truck. You are at someone else's mercy.....which puts you in the proverbial middle. This is the same reason we bought and run our own gutters....there is nothing worse then waiting on someone else and having no option but to wait.

Besides that, you will find 100 reasons to use that trailer other than roofing. They are great for moving rock, stone, furniture, siding, trash, mulch, dirt, skid steer and more.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

RandyB1986 said:


> I don't know how you guys can be in construction of any form and not own a trailer. We have dump trucks and trailers.....and I can tell you we never use dump trucks to dump, it is to haul materials or pull trailers.
> 
> Trailers pay for themselves in a year on 20 roofs. $75 dump fee compared to $400 and it takes an hour of time to dump. You buy your tires at Discount and then you don't have to plug them, they get replaced free of charge for life of trailer(we do same thing with trucks).
> 
> ...


You make some good points but not everyone does that kind of roof volume. Also, not sure how it is in Indiana, but in RI out dump fee is tonnage based, $75 to replace a dumpster cost of $400 is a no brainer. My savings would be closer to $125-150, not $325 per roof after driver's pay is factored in.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

MattK said:


> So, thinking about investing in a used dump body truck. My company only does about 18-20 roofs a year but in RI the dumpster costs are $450-500 for a 30yd with 4tons and usually I'm under the weight. The dumping costs are somewhere around $65/ton. My question is with average savings of $200-250 a job, does it seem like a worthwhile investment? Do the guys who have the dump trucks think you get your money out of them? Do you dump it yourself or pay a trusted employee to do it? As for affording it, I don't know too much about them but would like to buy gently used if there is a thing. Would be looking to finance no more than $20k, but if these trucks take a huge beating, I might look to buy new with extended warranty. Any thoughts?


expense: 
truck payment
fuel
registration/inspection
service
insurance

your still paying when your not using.

get a dump trailer. it cost almost nothing per yr.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, we recycle shingles in Indiana....they don't go to the landfill. Landfill is $45 a ton, recycling is $14 a yard.......


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> expense:
> truck payment
> fuel
> registration/inspection
> ...


*I see your point.... but what do you pull the trailer with?*


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> I see your point.... but what do you pull the trailer with?


I will take a guess, his truck..? So if he owns a 1/2 ton now he would need a 3/4 ton and a trailer. That would change things.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

All City said:


> I will take a guess, his truck..? So if he owns a 1/2 ton now he would need a 3/4 ton and a trailer. That would change things.


Yup. I use trailers, but used to have a used dump truck. It was cheap , $5k, and worked great for a couple seasons then a major repair ($3k transmission) prompted my first trailer buy. The truck was absolutely easier than a trailer is all I'm saying. 

I drive 1/2 ton Tundras with enough power to do what I need to do so a 3/4 ton isn't a necessity (depending on the weight of weighted trailer). My '11 has 100k miles pulling trailers daily and only wears tires.

The trailer shown is 6x10 with 2x12 side rails hold 20 or so square.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> The trailer shown is 6x10 with 2x12 side rails hold 20 or so square.


That little thing can hold 20 sq? 

As for a truck, I drive an extended cab 8' F350...wouldn't need to upgrade for towing power.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

MattK said:


> That little thing can hold 20 sq?
> 
> As for a truck, I drive an extended cab 8' F350...wouldn't need to upgrade for towing power.


And more sometimes! 3' sidewalls with the 2x12's, 6' wide x 10' long, piled up about 7 cubic yards. Works fine for me.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

I have 7x12 with 4' sides, all gooseneck, had 5 ton loads before.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Yup. I use trailers, but used to have a used dump truck. It was cheap , $5k, and worked great for a couple seasons then a major repair ($3k transmission) prompted my first trailer buy. The truck was absolutely easier than a trailer is all I'm saying.
> 
> I drive 1/2 ton Tundras with enough power to do what I need to do so a 3/4 ton isn't a necessity (depending on the weight of weighted trailer). My '11 has 100k miles pulling trailers daily and only wears tires.
> 
> The trailer shown is 6x10 with 2x12 side rails hold 20 or so square.


 Is that trailer an EZ dumper?
I have a similar model to the one you show,6x10 deckover.

I added sides which go up much higher than yours- I have had 30 plus square in it MANY times.

I typically pull it with a F250, but I have pulled it many times with my F150 as well.

It paid for itself in the first 2-3 months we own it and it's pure profit since.

Now a-days we use it to haul pipe staging more often than we actually take it to the dump.

Stephen


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

One thing that I don't think has been mentioned is accessibility, especially with deck-over trailers, which are narrower. We can often get the trailer right up against the building so the tear off never hits the ground. I've gotten mine into a lot of spots I could never have gotten a dump truck into. 

The trailer is seldom stored at our shop. It usually goes from job to job and does a lot more than haul trash. 

We do keep several spare tires on hand. Takes maybe 10 minutes to change one when a flat occurs. Green Slime is your friend.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

seeyou said:


> One thing that I don't think has been mentioned is accessibility, especially with deck-over trailers, which are narrower. We can often get the trailer right up against the building so the tear off never hits the ground. I've gotten mine into a lot of spots I could never have gotten a dump truck into.
> 
> The trailer is seldom stored at our shop. It usually goes from job to job and does a lot more than haul trash.
> 
> We do keep several spare tires on hand. Takes maybe 10 minutes to change one when a flat occurs. Green Slime is your friend.


Nice copper work.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bought a 8x14ft deck over 14K lb dump trailer early this past year and decided to sell it as it didn't have very tall side walls. The sides foled down which was nice but it would have made it very difficult to add side walls.

Got an 04 and 09 PJ 14ft 14K lb dump trailers with factory built 2ft extended steel side walls. Total capacity is around 14 yards and have put up to 60sq of shingle debris in them. Pull them with either the F350 dually, F250, or Excursion (all diesel). 

As far as my cost to run dump trailers veruses dumpsters it's a no brainer. Owning is better than renting and the savings is HUGE. For example in the past 10 years my company has averaged 50 tear offs a year. The average dumpster runs $325 and the average dump fee is $40. 500 dumpsters over 10 years would have been $162,500. 500 dump fees over 10 years is $20,000, a difference of $142,500. The 04 PJ was $6K new and the 09 PJ was $7,500 new. The dually was purchased used to tow the dump trailers for $18K. Although the F250 and Excursion can tow up to 50sq of debris in the trailer the dually pulls it so much easier.

From time to time the dump trailers are rented out, used for non roofing work (moving stuff), and hauling dirt and gravel. 

As far as a dump truck being cleaner at the dump compared to a dump trailer not sure how this is possible. All the guys I see dumping both dump trucks and dump trailers have to get out of the cab, walk to the rear of the trailer or truck and unlatch the door, most have to remove the cover on the trailer or dump truck, get back in the cab dump the load by pulling forward, get out of the cab and secure the gate, and then get back into the cab. Unless they make them on remote control these days... I know some guys have remote control for the hydaulics much like my fish house which is remote control. 

The biggest advantage to running a trailer over a dump truck is you have room to put your roofing gear and ladders with the pick up/trailer combo. 

In over 10 years running dump trailers never once damaged a driveway... The boom trucks have left some marks and cracked some driveways...

In MN and most of the US you need a CDL when either a dump truck is over 26K lbs or a truck and trailer is over 26K lbs. The weight rating is found in or around the door jam of the tow vehicle or dump truck. For example my dually is rated at 11,200 lbs and my dump trailer is rated at 14,000 lbs for a total of 25,200 lbs. Been pulled over in all three tow vehicles with dump trailers never asked to see a CDL. Got 3 tix once and at court got them dropped to just 1, $215.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> *I see your point.... but what do you pull the trailer with?*


i use either of my sprinters or betty the box 6.2 dies beast. 
trailer is 6x10 deck over dump and if there is no motor you can not get parking ticket at meters or permit required areas through the city.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Nice looking dump truck*

If any of you guys still want a dump truck...this seems like a good deal!

//cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Red-Manual-5-speed-133k-miles-one-owner-/181107034651?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a2ad20a1b#ht_730wt_1165


----------



## jmance (Dec 6, 2011)

there is no such thing as a minimally used dump truck. my guys grind gears, overhaul, and do all sorts of stuff that makes me cringe. maintenance is costly as as other have said, a pain when improperly timed. at about 20 jobs / year, if you're not looking to use your nice 350 to haul a trailer, i'd just keep using a dumpster service. the headaches just aren't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Matt,

It doesn't appear that your storage/parking is too accommodating to either the dump truck or trailer.

I have always used dumpsters for my own contracts. I have a GC who I do the occasional roof for and he has 2 dump trailers. Even with the 2 trailers he will use a dumpster service for convenience from time to time. Dump trucks tend to be fairly high sided so for general debris removal I feel they are the least desirable.

Whatever your end result it won't likely be your exclusive method for handling debris.

In my market, I can get a 30yd box for $150 + tonnage ($55). The labor and fuel cost of drop off and dump and all for a trailer would be easily $75 for me. On a job that required more space or weight than the trailer could handle I would be losing $$ as it would be minimum of 2 trips.

I absolutely continue to consider a dump trailer to be something that could enhance operations. The true cost involves many factors specific to the individual business' uses.


----------

